# turbo pricing question



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

why does it cost over $2000 to turbo the ga's when my friend just turboed his civic for less than $500, that is including every single part.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

He got a lot of parts for free, I guess. That, and home depot'd the rest of the setup without addressing fuel and timing issues via the ecu and hoping it all works out in the end


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

k, what i know for sure, nothing was free except the labor. and i am not sure, but he probably didnt do anything with the ecu or furl and timing.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Stolen shit, maybe?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

may i be the first to call....:bs: 

in no way did he get EVERY single part without it being free, stolen or whatever.....it does not cost 500$ for his setup....it will run like shit and not last very long....feel free to contest me on this one.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

BTW, 1k is the cheapest turbo setup I've ever seen, and this is verified. Ben92sentraSER(sp?) did it on de forums. Non-intercooled tuned by safc.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

you can call whatever you want but nothing was stolen or free. i know he got stuff off ebay and from junkyards. but yea. thats what i was thinkin. his turbo is off a 99 eclipse.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It is only in-expensive if you get used parts and make everything yourself. To answer your question, it costs so much because 90% of the people that turbo their cars pay for labor in some way as they do not have the knowledge/resources to fabricate everything themselves. 

If you wanna do it cheap be my guest, you just better be prepared to do it all yourself, or rely on someone to do it for you for free.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well. its not really that difficult, you can get your stock manifold, and weld the turbo onto it.. no bolting on.. just welding.. then weld a 2" downpipe that will be welded on to the stock exhaust, and make a pipe that will fit into your intake, hook up the oil lines only and that is well under 350$. *all parts used* *or custom fabbed by yourself*.... dont expect to run your car much.. for long anyways.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i know he had some people help him for free. but, why do u say dont run your car much, or for long anyways?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

meaning he will probably blow his engine, ever hear the term, you get what you pay for?...assuming he even gets the car to start in the first place.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

no, i was there when he first started it. fired right up and runs great. i guess well see how long it lasts.


----------

